# Well that looks pretty



## Vincent Vega (Jul 10, 2016)

All arrived safe and sound. Only took 10,000 hours of YouTube, 11 overtime shifts and a long discussion with SWMBO.










V.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks great, now get the kettle on! Haha


----------



## Hugo Tait (Aug 13, 2015)

lovely combo!


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks beaut! Double espresso please.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

10,000 hours of YouTube ???

Overtime shifts I understand but.......


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Great setup! I still don't understand why you needed to spend a year watching girls having wardrobe malfunctions on waterslides, Russian road rage incidents, blokes trying to jump across swimming pools and hurting themselves, motorbike crashes and cats drinking out of toilets though. .. or is there other stuff on YT I haven't seen hahaha!


----------



## Saveloy (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been watching so many Crew Review vids on Seattle Coffee Gear's Youtube channel, when I close my eyes I see Gail's face staring back at me!









Set up looks mint, btw!


----------



## Jakey66 (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Saveloy said:


> I've been watching so many Crew Review vids on Seattle Coffee Gear's Youtube channel, when I close my eyes I see Gail's face staring back at me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't put my finger on why, but Gail gives me the heebie-jeebies! Sounds like I might not be the only one...

I end up watching Whole Latte Love videos for reviews etc.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Macca said:


> I can't put my finger on why, but Gail gives me the heebie-jeebies! Sounds like I might not be the only one...
> 
> I end up watching Whole Latte Love videos for reviews etc.


I think your right and its because she never turns around and says "its crap" don't buy it


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I think your right and its because she never turns around and says "its crap" don't buy it


Oh no, for me it's something different Jimbo. It's like when she breaks the 4th wall and stares right down the lense at you... It makes me feel uncomfortable! Haha.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe I'm weird. I kind of like Gail. I'm never convinced that she really knows what she's on about, but then she doesn't pretend to really, which I kind of find quite endearing somehow. Not every YT coffee vlogger would be cool with an Aeropress orange slice fail that ended with them wearing the coffee. She's dope and dopey at the same time. Carry on Gail!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is the super squeaky voice commentary that does for me, a little is too much for me.














Why is she never in shot ?

Very nice setup well worth your viewing sacrifice


----------



## Simo105 (Sep 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Al Mokha (Oct 30, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## aaroncosbey (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## deedee2003 (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks very nice!


----------



## mrSpoon (Nov 26, 2016)

A beautiful bit of kit! Is it still as shiney as when you took that photo and if so does it need polishing every time you use it?


----------

